# Any Headlight Conversion Kit out there?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi, is there any Clear Headlight Conversion Kit out there? and also Alttezza tail lights for 93' Sentra GXE


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

Yes there is a headlight conversion for our cars.....the tsuru headlight conversion. Direct plug and play for our cars, made by Hella for Nissan (all genuine Nissan!) The kit comes with both Headlamps, corner lamps, brand new grill, new nissan emblem, and lamp fillers. You can see what they look like and get your set at mossy performance.com you should check em out they look tight! hope this hopes!....peace!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thanks a lot! ^_^


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*no prob man!*

no prob bro just looking out for my Nissan Boyz........ Peace Out!


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

*91 sentra Tsuru*

Here ya go playa!!!!!!!










it ain't hard to install either


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

n-e-one wanna try the R33 skyline headlight conversion. i got the parts. hehehe.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2002)

I Plan on doing a R33 some day when i get the motor work done =]


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Maybe. I'd like to put a skyline front facia on the 200.

I don't want to change headlights though.

anyone know of any skyline/nismo/400R/aggressive kind of body kits? I'm concerned w/ the front end right now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

try www.asylumms.com or ninjacar.com


----------



## Zero GTR (Nov 27, 2004)

hey, i was wondering if u can put on r33 headlights on a 1995 240sx


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can if you really want to do alot of custom work


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........wow............2002


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I love zombie threads.

Anyway.

Yes, you can put R33 headlights on an S14A. I've seen it done at least once, and it looked quite good. In fact, these "can I do such-and-such" questions are pretty stupid, since with enough time and enough money and enough skill, you can do anything to anything.


----------

